# who ever knows about military please look



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im 19 years old.
and i've been thinking alot lately about joining the military in some way.
but i have chrones disease and the few pple i have talked to said that i couldn't do a damn thing for our military.
its come to a point in my life where i need to figure out where i fit in in this world.
i'm being too much of a chicken to actually go into the local places and talk to them.

if anyone has any input i would greatly appreciate it.


:flush:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I wouldn't listen to those 'few' people. Try a google search for a military forum with actual military people, or people interested such as yourself, and search in there for all the questions you have. Here's the 1st one that popped up:

Military.com Forums - Powered by eve community


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Contact a Recruiter and find out for sure. You can even contact one on-line.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

:goodpost:

the only way you will know if the military will take you is go talk to them! you cant be too chicken to talk to them if you wanna be in the military. 
i could be wrong but i think that there are things you may still be able to do. also like infinity said if you cant you can still show your support. there are many ways


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

And don't call yourself chicken. You're interested in joining the military. That takes some real guts.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> And don't call yourself chicken. You're interested in joining the military. That takes some real guts.


i second that. my grandfather and hubbies grandfather and many many ppl i know are in military..i have nothing but respect and honor for what you guys and gals do over there and the things you see. it's because of people like them that make sure my children can play outside each day and wear those God forsaken 'saggy' pants that they like and things like that. if it wouldn't be for them we wouldn't be here..my prayers, heart and love go out to all of them!


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> im 19 years old.
> and i've been thinking alot lately about joining the military in some way.
> but i have chrones disease and the few pple i have talked to said that i couldn't do a damn thing for our military.
> its come to a point in my life where i need to figure out where i fit in in this world.
> ...


Email a rec...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you. i will do so this monday.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good for you Nizmo. I hope it all works out for you. Its going to be the best thing you have ever done. My husband LOVES the military.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

my grandpa was in the airforce, i got his military ID from him that was taken in the 70's, but someone broke into my car and stole it


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nizmo... If I may offer my $.02... I'm disabled Air Force, I come from a family of military members.. dad, step-dad, grandfathers, older brother, hell... even my ex-husband and father of my two daughters is military! I don't know anything about your condition, but if you're nervous about talking to a recruiter face to face, and don't want to bother with the forums, you can call a recruiter near you for the branch you're interested in joining, and ask them. You don't necessarily have to go into the office to speak with a recruiter. Look in your phone book for military recruiters in your area, and give em a call! The worst they can say is no, remember that! And, as several other ppl already said.... don't call yourself chicken if you're even so much as considering joining the Armed Forces!! And, if it turns out that you can't join for whatever reason, you can still ask the recruiters how you can help support our military members. If you live nearby a military installation, you can contact the Family Support Center (not sure what other branches call it, but that's what it's called in the Air Force) and ask them what help they may need with care packages for members who are deployed. That's a start. Hope that helps you out some!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd walk right in and sign up and stay in man. If I didn't get out after 4 I'd have 16 years in. Job security. Education. Medical and Dental. I was in the USAF but my advice would be to check out the Navy. I have a cousin in now and he is treated like GOLD. They promote much quicker in the Navy from what I hear.

when i got out i had no real job and no medical benefits. the VA in west haven took care of me for FREE (excluding prescriptions $7 each) for 7 years while I went to college, tended bar and for my first few years in the mortgage business working commissions only. That included back surgery from a Yale neurosurgeon. 

I wouldn't hesitate for one second to go in at your age. I never should have gotten out. I recently went and sat with a National Guard guy out here and when my wife saw the paperwork she flipped and made me vow not to proceed with it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

if you are afraid to talk to a recruiter at first you can go on the branch website and contact a recruiter there too. my husband said they can either contact you via email or message you. its a way to at least get a look at what they can offer you from home and if you are still interested you can go into their office. Dont forget to look at the Marine Corps


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

all great info! thank you much. i appreciate it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

let us know what happens  i am pulling for you


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

will do! the gf ain't gonna like it, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Speaking as a Marine Corps wife if she has any quesions feel free to PM me i will be more then happy to let her know what she is in for. To be honest its a lifestyle you get used to. It sucks at times but the way things are now its easier.

my husband in the past when he deployed i would get 1 call or 2 calls a week. as the deployments passed things got better as far as hearing from him. where he is now (hes almost done with another deployment) i talk to him everyday and see him everyday on messenger. because of that its like hes not even that far away.

as of right now per my husband things are calm in iraq compared to the past for us. the equiptment now is alot better so he reassures me its not as dangerous as it used to be.


if she has any specific questions PM me. i will be happy to help. 
as a wife or gf you just have to be as strong as your man (and if your not you just pretend to be strong then cry later) i know its overwhelming at first but you really do adapt to the lifestyle. as far as being lonely, thats why Josh bought me Peanut.


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree talk to a recruiter, i did I cant join because my condition limits my ability to run far... i wish i could, i have nothing but respect for the men and women of the military...


----------

